# FS: 8 rummy nose



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought a bunch of fish off a member as a package deal, I am keeping some but would like to get rid of these rummynose. They are 1in plus and would like the whole to sell as a group all 8 for $15.

pick up in Richmond, thanks for looking!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

bump no one want them?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

ill take them..

can you hold them till the 15th?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I actually dont have room for them their sitting in a temporary storage bin with airstone now!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

crappy.. the earliest i can do would be sunday


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for all the offers, especially the person that offered me an $8 A&W breakfast coupon, Classic!

the fish are currently on hold!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> thanks for all the offers, especially the person that offered me an $8 A&W breakfast coupon, Classic!
> 
> the fish are currently on hold!


shoot.. i should have done that.. then those fish would be in my hands


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

TCR said:


> shoot.. i should have done that.. then those fish would be in my hands


yah I had a pretty good laugh, i countered offered to pay him to take the fish of my hands....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> yah I had a pretty good laugh, i countered offered to pay him to take the fish of my hands....


i have a empty sprite can if your intrested in a trade


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

sure i'll trade you the empty sprite can for some regurgitated peas!!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Discusdigger said:


> sure i'll trade you the empty sprite can for some regurgitated peas!!


sold!!!... to discusdigger lol


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

crud. wish i set up my tank a bit faster for this deal....too fast on the draw for me on these deals....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold thanks


----------

